# Line 6 Helix Review - 1st review in the world of a final production model!



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks pretty cool, I might wait a couple of months or a year and try a used one.

[video=youtube_share;i1fBuSjDnCw]http://youtu.be/i1fBuSjDnCw[/video]


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

There needs to be a script for youtube that automatically skips over any video with Chapman playing.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Now that I've accidentally killed the thread....

I'm waiting for them to release the manual for this thing. I want to see how advanced the MIDI implementation is since the past devices are extremely limiting compared to something like the Fractal.

The rack version has some really attractive hardware features (like the 4 effects loops) and certainly has a much more advanced interface than the Fractal. It looks more like editing software which is nice.

But it's also $1900. Which is a lot. Much less than the Fractal but still a hell of a lot for a Line 6 product. This will be interesting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2015)

$1879 Long and McQuade. x 13% HST = *$2123 CAD*.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2015)

Fractal FX 8 = $1350 USD = 1,780.35 CAD + $30 Shipping 13% tax = *$2045 CAD*

http://shop.fractalaudio.com/FX8_Multi_Effects_Pedalboard_p/fas-007.htm


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Not apples to apples since the FX8 doesn't have the amp modelling component.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

exhausted said:


> Not apples to apples since the FX8 doesn't have the amp modelling component.


Also, if I'm not mistaken the Fractal FX8 has been "coming soon" for something like a year now.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's part 2!

[video=youtube_share;xaZCK0YFl1c]http://youtu.be/xaZCK0YFl1c[/video]


----------

